# Need opinions on this item..



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

ok i know that most of you probably have jackets that are worth more than this set. But just be honest, I need to know if this set is worth the money and what can I xpect from it. This would be my first board, and I am you know some what still in learning conditions, the main question is, is this an ok set to keep learning on? i amn ot a park freak i like cruising a lot mostly little jump here and there.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1&viewitem=&item=260045470964

thanks for the help


P.S. Anyone heard zuma wave snowboard, any comments on them?


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

the problem is the boots. you won't be able to tell what the feel like buying them on the internet. snowboard boots are generally pretty comfy, but it is the support that you will be looking for. my old boots got so flimsy in the ankles that i kept injuring my right ankle. i got new ones that are really stiff and i love them. some cheaper boots don't have the rigidity and support of some other boots. if you are just learning this probably isn't a bad deal for the board and bindings alone. if the boots don't feel good you could e bay them and get some that are better for you. i don't know much about lamar stuff, but i see several people riding lamar boards on the mountain. it looks like these guys are giving a lot of advice on how to pick a board at the bottom of the post. they also have a selection of different models. i would give them a call and talk to them about which would be best for your height and weight.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

Go to a ski swap, if possible. I bought a Simms Board, Burton Boots/bindings, pants for 200 dollars. I was able to try on everything and it all fits well.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Where can i find this ski swaps,


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

where are you living? you probably wont find a ski swap unless you are near a ski resort town, or maybe a big city.


----------



## whyseth (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are in or near Denver find out if Christy Sports is doing their big tent sale again. The prices at the sale were out of control last year, and for the most part they know what they are talking about. Last year it was right around now, so look into it.


----------

